# Upper respiratory infection in Rats



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I got home this morning to find my rexy girl rattling away : ( so I rushed her to the vets who said she has an Upper respiratory infection. She has antibiotics and seems ok in herself. I have to keep a close eye on her incase it moves down to her lungs.

He mentioned room temp, but I have an oil filled radiator in the room with them along with a couple of vivs, so the room is a good temp.
I also clean there cage out every day and change there bedding evey day or every other.

Is there anything else I could be doing?

And any recomendations for anything I could give her or feed her to help?
I did read somewhere liquid echinacea may help?

Thanks


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Some rats are just more prone to respiratory infection than others - especially at this time of year. You may be cleaning her out a bit too often, the more you clean the more she'll mark it - although I doubt it'll make any difference to her infection it could get stressful.

I'm sure she'll be fine, but if you see her gasping with her mouth open, or making clicking noises, sucking her sides in, or acting very lethargic - get her back to the vets asap - as those are signs of pneumonia.

Hope she gets well soon  xx


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

You can use echinacea drops in their water. 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off is recommended. You can also give kids sudafed at 1ml per 500g to help with congestion. And you can try olbas oil in a diffuser too.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

I didn't have any luck with echinacea and I did ask my vet about sudafed but was recommended against using it with her meds as they weren't sure how they'd interact. What antibiotics is she on? I'd love to try an olbas-oil vaporiser and I've been told that cool mist is good too (I seem to remember that warm/hot steam can inflame the airway). It sounds as though you're doing everything right...you use ecobed don't you? Has there been any extra stress lately? Jess (my lovely hooded girl who is now hooge by the way!) got very poorly when I got some new bubs and the stress of asserting herself as alpha was just a bit much for her. Of course it didn't help that my vet was useless and refused to prescribe the right meds when I asked her to! In the end I saw a specialist who gave us Bisolven and Ornicure (the avian version of doxy) and her chest cleared up beautifully within 72 hours. All the best to your little lady


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Thank you! 

I hadnt thought of stress, I added two new babies 2/3 weeks back so maybe it could be that? They seem to all hit it off straight away with no problems.And all happily sleep in one big pile together. But maybe it could be that?
I use the white shredded paper bedding you get in big bags and cardboard sheets on the floor.

I will keep a very close eye on her Lisa : )


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i have two who have this issue, i find taking them off sawdust helps, using that other bedding type although the name of it has left me! since starting this post :lol2:

One of mine has a constant rattle although she is fine now the other we are still trying to get rid of the dam thing but in them selves they are fine.

you could also try hemp bedding to sawdust. as initially sawdust is bad for alot of small rodents due to the dust in it. 

hope this helps!


----------



## wriggley (Jun 23, 2008)

some rats have a problem with that type of heating as for what ever reason it makes the air very dry (mine did) so i found putting either a tupperware or pyrex dish of water on or near the radiator helps them recover, Obviously if your house is already a bit damp completely ignore that


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

marthaMoo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I hadnt thought of stress, I added two new babies 2/3 weeks back so maybe it could be that? They seem to all hit it off straight away with no problems.And all happily sleep in one big pile together. But maybe it could be that?
> I use the white shredded paper bedding you get in big bags and cardboard sheets on the floor.
> ...


I'm sure she'll pick up soon, make sure she has antibiotics for a couple of weeks and that they've got her on the right dose, some vets only give enough for 5 days and half the recommended dose, or something ridiculous, which isn't enough to clear anything up (if it's going to) and will only make her used to the antibiotics so that they wont work in future.

Here's the link for the correct dosing:
Rat Health UK

Some sniffles are viral rather than bacterial - however, if there is rattling in the chest (rather than just occasional sneezes or nasal noise - your vet can check where the sound is coming from) then it's most likely a secondary infection so baytril or other antibiotics should help.

If the other two come down with the sniffles you may want to quarantine for 6-8 weeks (no rats in or out, no shows, no visiting rat owning friends).


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Thank you for that link Lisa it's very useful.

She is on Baytril, five days worth given, 0.5ml x twice a day.

I have to go to the vets in the morning with one of my dogs so I will bring up the doseage and length of time given with the vet then.

She isnt eating, I tired her with a couple of her favorates and she pushed them away with her little paw. She has taken some juice from a syringe.

I am in two minds wether to take her out of the cage or not, I dont know if she likes the company of others atm or not.

Nothing else furry is coming in or out : )


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

How many rats are in the cage? When Jess was ill I put her and her sister in their own cage to reduce the stress of living with the kittens and it really helped her to settle. Is she responding to the Baytril? I only ask because when I took Jess to my normal vet I was told it was an upper respiratory tract problem (because they couldn't hear anything in her chest) but Baytril didn't work so I took her to a specialist who agreed it was myco and moved her to doxy immediately. I would be concerned about the poor sausage not eating, what have you tried? When Cam was very very old and not up to much she would always always eat either porridge baby food or natural yoghurt mixed with banana and farley's rusk. Green grapes were quite popular too, although I had to peel the skin off for her! All the best with her


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If the noise is nasal and not coming from their chest, it's unlikely to need antibiotics. However in the case of the OP, I'd keep her on them for 2 weeks at least and see how she goes, as she has no appetite too and is obviously poorly.

I do think we treat too quickly sometimes though - having said that rather too soon than ignoring it. But in our house we dont treat for sneezes and only use baytril when there's noise in the chest (or other signs of infection).

Sniffles are not deadly, they're often viral, but viruses can progress into secondary infections and it's those that the baytril/antibiotics will treat. Sniffles and nose noises wont get better with baytril unless they're bacterial.

Edited to add: ANY noise, nasal or otherwise, should be checked by a vet though - I'm not condoning ignoring illness.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

It's scary how quickly they can deteriorate though. I took Jess in the instant I heard her grunting any by the time I'd gotten them to refer me to someone who knew what they were doing (3 days) she was in full-blown bad myco and making a constant crackling which I could hear a good 20 feet from her cage! It frightens me how fragile they can be when it comes to things like this. My vet first told me it was nasal and gave her a shot of steroids which had no effect but I definitely agree with not jumping on the baytril bandwagon...it's an invaluable drug and I worry about the risks of immunity that comes with every vet dishing it out like chocolate (if only vets did give out chocolate *sigh*). Thinking of steroids Aly, it might be worth asking for a shot if you're still having problems getting her to eat/drink- it might just give her enough of a boost for her own immune system to fight it off.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

The problem with giving steroids is that if there is bacterial infection there, it will make it worse. If in doubt about Baytril, there's always Doxy or Synulox to try too.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

KathyM said:


> The problem with giving steroids is that if there is bacterial infection there, it will make it worse.


That's really interesting, I've never heard that before. Do you know why steroids can make it worse? I'm very curious about immunity and medication so would love to know


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I am far from an expert but a couple of vets and a few people I trust rat health wise have said steroids basically boost everything, regardless of origin. They encourage cell growth, and that includes the growth/increase of bacteria? In some case where it is desperate that they get the benefit of the steroids (eg. head tilt) they do tend to give them together, but in other cases I was warned to give one or the other if you get me. I've heard of steroids being given to help lung function but only after the infection is "gone" although like I said I am far from an expert on it. I can have a look in my rat disease/medication books when I've got a bit more time if that helps, although I am going to be majorly snowed under til Monday night now.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

hmm, makes sense to me! I may go off and google it, thanks for that, I'm always interested in expanding my ratty knowledge


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

No worries - likewise let me know if you find differently as it would mean a lot to a pair of rats I have here currently.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Thank you ladies : )

I spoke to my vet about her this morning, and he said to keep her on the meds untill next Tue, if she really isnt any better to take her back in.

She still hasnt eaten as far as I'm aware. I have tried Tuna, Porridge with honey and baby food, but she pushes it all away. But she will happily still drink juice.

She looks a little better tonight and was cleaning herself. She doesnt look as puffy as she did last night.

All the others seem fine. There are four others in the cage. And they all seem quite concerned about her and seem to be looking after her. She is usually the top ratty girl n the pack.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Have you tried things like dr squiggles, lactol, nutrical and those high calorie vitamin shakes (for some reason the name 'Complan' springs to mind)- shakes especially seem to really help bring rats back and get them eating again. I'm really glad that her friends are taking care of her, sounds like she's probably best staying where she is as long as they're not winding her up. Scritches to your girlie


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Dr Squiggles really does help get your rats to drink when they're sick, it tastes yummy (so my rats tell me lol).

Anything you can get her to eat will help, dont worry about it all being treats as long as she'll eat something. There are food replacements you can get from Rat Warehouse and Acrorats I believe, but good old fashioned complan is a good option if you need something urgently, or readybrek made with lactol or goats milk, and sweetened with a little honey works sometimes for us.

Edit: just seen you've tried porridge. I'd try complan - hope it helps xx


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Linkages:

Acrorats health stuff - Dr Squiggles and Nutrical etc on here, you're looking for Dr Squiggles Daily Essentials (for in their water), not the Essentials Plus (which is for on their food).
health

Also sold here:
The Rat Warehouse

...having said that neither are open at the moment according to their sites, although Acrorats says it'll be back on 5th, it doesn't say when on Rat Warehouse. If you need something urgently though I'd email Jules at Acrorats, she might be able to help in an emergency perhaps?


----------



## saraheh (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi I have 2 rats that are on permanant medication for the rest of their lives its a long story but lets just say something to do with their ex owner and housing them etc. 

What antibiotics has your vet given for your rat? 

Septrin (Trimethoprin) is much better than Baytril as this is useless. Septrin is so much better and clears it up. My vet says to run antibiotics for atleast 2 weeks as a week isn't enough. 

Another product you can use it Bisolvon its a decongestant you get it from your vet I use a pinch of it mix with a little water and put it down your rat with the syringe some rats may take it, my hairless loves it also loves the septrin aswell as its banana flavour lol. 

With regards to pro-biotics I have one from my vet that comes in a sachet called Bio-Lapis its used alot in rabbits but can also be used for smaller animals. 

Also food like Nutri-cal, Baby rice, Quicko egg bird food I mix this with lactol and hot water mix altogether then give it to your ratty my baby rats love it. Applaws kitten meat it has bits of egg in it mine also love this. 

Taking your rat into the bathroom when you have a shower the steam will do her chest good. I have also boiled a kettle filled a jug with the water and put a couple of drops of olbas oil into the water and put it near the cage, they do inhale this and do not not seem to mind it. 

I have a nebulizer on standby all the time for my rats but mine are on going though but this too helps. 

Hope your little lady feels better soon.


----------

